# Why I love bronze cases



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Because of their touch feeling

Because of their color

And because they age with their owner, witnessing and marking the passing of time.

Below are some shots of my Millemetri that I bought in December 2007. I never cleaned the case.

"Panoramic" shot: you can already see the signs of oxidation of the case...









Close up - 1









Close up - 2









Close up - 3









I definitely need a better camera with real macro lenses for these shots.

To my knowledge, there are only 3 brands currently producing bronze cases: Gerald Genta (probably the first); Anonimo and, starting from this year, Alain Silverstein. Anonimo is definitely the most affordable among the three.

I never changed the strap to this watch, so the mark on the screws are coming right from factory. Is it good or bad?

Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Simply love the Bronze Platina forms over the time. Will this platina age to a color like Greenish thingy etc. The statue of Liberty ???


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It is the first time I post on the anonimo Forum, I just want to tell you that watch case is simply awesome! I love Bronze, it has such "life" compared to any s/s !
does the oxide layer stain your cuffs, or is it hard and stable?


----------



## EvilGringo (May 24, 2008)

Wow that is really cool looking! 
One of a kind thats for sure


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow that's pretty neat |> Each watch develops its own "fingerprint" after a while, and looks like a well-kept antique.

I'm also curious about potential shirt-cuff staining :think:


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Guys,
no stains problems! It is a safe wear!!! |>

Speaking of oxidation and patine, another brand has come up with a line where the case is done using steal from the Titanic. So it is all rusted. And it sells in double\triple digits.

I think it is much better to let the case live its own life on your wrist than to buy something with history already written on it. This way you have something really personal, with its own finger prints. Isn't that cool? :-!

Take care. :thanks


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

My first Anonimo post, and I just love the look of the aged bronze! It looks like a wise old watch that has seen many things |>


----------



## DS/B MCS (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like that one too.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree 100% with your comments on the Bronze Anonimo cases. It is fantastic how the bronze case reflects the passage of time with the formation of Patina and do you realize that the color on your watch is 100% unique... no two bronze watches patina the same rate or way so color on your watch is one of a kind compared to others.

The bronze case Anonimo watches sell very well for us and we hve just about all ofthem in stock.

Enjoy your fantastic watch.

P.S. I wear a Anonimo watch myself :-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I showed this thread to my wife. And she started talking about a X-mas prezzie to me!!!!!
She was mighty impressed, to say at least!
Pity for her they do not make a smaller version, maybe 40 mm.
Now, I think you should post up this watch on the Divers and Public Forums too. Spread the joy! It is so unusual, I doubt anybody except you guys heve ever seen these watches!


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Janne,
thanks for the comment. Much better pictures are coming soon...


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Reminds me of an old 18th century compass my grandfather had ;-).


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Firenze said:


> Janne,
> thanks for the comment. Much better pictures are coming soon...


Hi Firenze, I was wondering if you'd made new pictures. I really love the look of this watch and I'm wondering how the patina turns out as the watch ages!


----------



## D-Maes (May 1, 2008)

Gentlemen, 

my last acquisition had to be a bronze beauty, mainly because of earlier pictures and the discussions about bronze watches on this forum. 
I love Anonimo for being so unique: nearly no other people wearing it and this counts even more for the bronze cases!
This is my Anonimo Dino Zei Nautilo Bronze Blue dail as it came out of the box and never worn. Now it is like a golden watch but without the shining, lets say it's unpolished gold. Very beautiful color but I really am curious about the evolution in time. What makes it change, is it the chemical reaction with sweat or with oxygen (or both)? 

Sorry for my bad photografic skills!

Where are the Dino Zei lovers???


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

What a beauty. I was told the bronze oxidizes differently according to the Ph level of the wearer's skin but I believe the air has its role too. So where you live (by the sea, city, mountains) should matter too.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it true the milimetre was only offered as a SE? If so that is so dumb


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Bronze Millemetri is only produced as special edition.


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

D-Maes isn't that the Argonauta?

Here's my Nautilo...I debated on cleaning it up since it had a slight patina when I received it. I decided to, this way I can start and watch my own patina.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I love the bronze case, 10th anni with orange dial, currently on a zulu.
DW


----------



## D-Maes (May 1, 2008)

An awesome beauty your number 000, ElC7. And indeed mine is the Argonauta, stupid of me. Are we the only Dino Zei owners here?


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

There are a few others...:-!


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

damn those are nice


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 3, 2007)

ElChingon7 said:


> D-Maes isn't that the Argonauta?
> 
> Here's my Nautilo...I debated on cleaning it up since it had a slight patina when I received it. I decided to, this way I can start and watch my own patina.


Wow...I believe that I have a new grail. Outstanding and beautiful. |>


----------

